# MRV do it yourself?



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

I currently have my system ethernet wired and was part of the beta. However, if I wanted to do this the right way, it that possible without having D* come out? I already have a SWM so it sounds like all I really need is the DECA components, the filter and the power supply. Is there a way that I can purchase these items and hook them up myself? Seems silly for me to pay $149 for something I can do in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

IceMutiny said:


> I currently have my system ethernet wired and was part of the beta. However, if I wanted to do this the right way, it that possible without having D* come out? I already have a SWM so it sounds like all I really need is the DECA components, the filter and the power supply. Is there a way that I can purchase these items and hook them up myself? Seems silly for me to pay $149 for something I can do in about 30 minutes.


Yes you can do it yourself by purchasing the parts needed from www.solidsignal.com. However the $149 price for DirecTV to do it is a better deal than DIY. The DECA adapters sell for $39.99 each, the power supply for the DECA used for broadband access sells for $19.99.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Didn't realize those things cost that much. Definitely would cost most to go that route. Bummer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

IceMutiny said:


> Thanks for the info. Didn't realize those things cost that much. Definitely would cost most to go that route. Bummer.


Why is it a "bummer"? It costs less to order the upgrade from DirecTV and they'll come do the work, too.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

Because I work a schedule that is difficult to schedule around because it changes regularly. It would be much easier for me to order the parts and hook them up myself at my convenience. And, I've never had a great deal of success with the installers in my area. But for the number of DECA units I would need, purchasing them individually would be very high cost compared to going the Directv route.

It's also a "bummer" to know that I have to spend $149 + $3 per month for something that I was just using a few days ago without issue.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

IceMutiny said:


> It's also a "bummer" to know that I have to spend $149 + $3 per month for something that I was just using a few days ago without issue.


Using with the knowledge that it was a limited time "free" beta that would expire.

You can still use your current MRV setup and just pay the $3 per month for MRV - albeit, unsupported.


----------



## wcr (Sep 27, 2009)

IceMutiny said:


> Because I work a schedule that is difficult to schedule around because it changes regularly. It would be much easier for me to order the parts and hook them up myself at my convenience. And, I've never had a great deal of success with the installers in my area. But for the number of DECA units I would need, purchasing them individually would be very high cost compared to going the Directv route.
> 
> It's also a "bummer" to know that I have to spend $149 + $3 per month for something that I was just using a few days ago without issue.


Your other option is the unsupported route, where they activate the MRV with your existing network connection. The downside is that any MRV problems could be attributed to your network hardware, which DTV won't support.

I'm in the same boat with scheduling, and just had the the upgrade completed. Aside from some scheduling problems, the tech was very good about getting the installation done quickly and with minimal disruption.

I opted for this as I could have my wife call in for support if I wasn't home. It didn't hurt to get a receiver upgrade for the same price.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

say-what said:


> Using with the knowledge that it was a limited time "free" beta that would expire.


Of course, I did realize that. What I didn't realize is that they would completely change the setup that would require such a high fee to re-enable. The $3 I was expecting, the $149 I was not.

I'll probably try the unsupported route since I recently upgraded my home network. Things were running great that way. I just normally prefer to set things up the right way when possible.


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

IceMutiny said:


> .
> 
> I'll probably try the unsupported route since I recently upgraded my home network. Things were running great that way. I just normally prefer to set things up the right way when possible.


I too am using Wireless/hardwired mix. I opted for the "unsupported" setup. I am using a Netgear dual band N/a,b router. It was necessary to go through a complete reconfigure to get things optimal. Set all of the receivers/dvrs to default settings (DHCP) so that the Ip addresses don't get assigned twice. I discovered that I had misconfigured some IP's (or the router did). Once I obtained connections, I set up static IP's. and all is working well.

Be sure if you are using a dual band router that you are using 802.11n as you will need the 5+ mhz bandwidth. Also the security settings that you are currently using may be preventing connections.

Good luck


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

Satchaser said:


> I too am using Wireless/hardwired mix. I opted for the "unsupported" setup. I am using a Netgear dual band N/a,b router. It was necessary to go through a complete reconfigure to get things optimal. Set all of the receivers/dvrs to default settings (DHCP) so that the Ip addresses don't get assigned twice. I discovered that I had misconfigured some IP's (or the router did). Once I obtained connections, I set up static IP's. and all is working well.
> 
> Be sure if you are using a dual band router that you are using 802.11n as you will need the 5+ mhz bandwidth. Also the security settings that you are currently using may be preventing connections.
> 
> Good luck


Nowhere does OP mention using wireless or having a problem with IP addresses. You really ought to slow down so as to increase your reading comprehension. Or switch to decaf.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Satchaser said:


> Be sure if you are using a dual band router that you are using 802.11n as you will need the 5+ mhz bandwidth. Also the security settings that you are currently using may be preventing connections.


While some folks have been successful, wireless really should *not* be used for MRV. It is inherently unreliable and could result in a much more frustrating experience for most people. If you're using it and happy with it, more power to you, but really, it's not the right solution. Minimum should be wired and if feasible, DECA.


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

2dogz said:


> Nowhere does OP mention using wireless or having a problem with IP addresses. You really ought to slow down so as to increase your reading comprehension. Or switch to decaf.


Thanks 2dogz, I had 3 cups of joe this morning and at my age I forget to put my glasses on. Will read more carefully from now on (may be a week later before I remember to reply:lol:


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> While some folks have been successful, wireless really should *not* be used for MRV. It is inherently unreliable and could result in a much more frustrating experience for most people. If you're using it and happy with it, more power to you, but really, it's not the right solution. Minimum should be wired and if feasible, DECA.


I totally agree, but the monthly SS check does not support it particularly since I purchased 3 Wet610N adapters several months ago. I am able to get it to work pretty darned well with trick play included. Certainly not for the faint of heart.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am using the Netgear XAV101 Powerline adapters. Work great, no issues what so ever.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bjamin82 said:


> I am using the Netgear XAV101 Powerline adapters. Work great, no issues what so ever.


If this works and you're happy .. Great! don't change. Anyone looking for what to get .. First Choice, DECA - second choice, wired Ethernet. Any other choice has a high likelihood of resulting in dissatisfaction. There is a relatively small number of folks that fall into the category of success, but if you've gotta buy something, why not buy DECA .. It's the best solution for this problem.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If this works and you're happy .. Great! don't change. Anyone looking for what to get .. First Choice, DECA - second choice, wired Ethernet. Any other choice has a high likelihood of resulting in dissatisfaction. There is a relatively small number of folks that fall into the category of success, but if you've gotta buy something, why not buy DECA .. It's the best solution for this problem.


While I have outstanding performance with wireless N on two different units, and hardwire on the other two, I agree wholeheartedly with Doug on this. The slightest movement of any of the following, causes me to have to reset the physical position of the device that got moved:

1. Wireless Router
2. WGA600N wireless adapter
3. WET610N wireless adapter.

I have my positions marked, so it is not that hard to return them, but compared to DECA, it's a pain in the butt.

I'm going to go DECA in the very near future. It is the best possible solution.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

Just to follow up. I did go the unsupported route. No issues whatsoever. Sent the email before I went to bed last night and the service was back on when I got up this morning. They responded saying that since I had been a customer for several years, they would be happy to reactivate the service.

Even though I didn't mention wireless, I am also using the wireless/wired mix. Very little issues so far. I'll probably go the DECA route sometime down the line. But at least for now this will keep the wife happy.

Thanks to everyone for your responses.


----------

